# Union Business



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am trying to understand why Union Members are discussing Union Business on an open forum with others that are not Union?:thumbdown:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Why are you here? The wormest worms that I have met are the ones that start slinging the bs and being ratting doing side jobs undercutting themselfs and their brothers and sisters.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Union business? I have posted nothing that is not availlable with no restricted access via the internet. Much if it from IBEW's own website.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nap said:


> Union business? I have posted nothing that is not availlable with no restricted access via the internet. Much if it from IBEW's own website.


I agree. I have not seen anything confidential or restricted at all here. 

Wouldn't you want to educate folks? I think guys like you Nap have done a good job in supporting your cause with credible information. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DDB: Another union member against the American way, NO FREE SPEECH. JEEEZZZZZZ.....

But if you mean why do some members of locals complain about their locals, maybe the have a legitimate gripe and want to air it to other members to see if they have thee same issues. Oh that's right I forgot no free speech.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

DDB1205 said:


> I am trying to understand why Union Members are discussing Union Business on an open forum with others that are not Union?:thumbdown:


I'm trying to understand why you're being such a girl.


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

DDB1205 said:


> I am trying to understand why Union Members are discussing Union Business on an open forum with others that are not Union?:thumbdown:


Yeah I can see how much free speech there is on this site since my remarks were removed. There are IBEW ran sites that are more fitting than this one to air complaints about Union business. Sites that do not have non-Union members. Sites that do not Ban you or your remarks. Sites that have 100% free speech.I see nothing wrong with educating non-Union about our ways,that is what we are supposed to do. But when you start talking about your own locals,along with their agreements and contracts then you are putting Union business on an open forum. I do know that the IO monitors such things being placed on sites, you will notice some of the Union sites have been shut down for this. 

If you are true Union Brothers then why dont you place your Local number on here for all to see? Why wouldnt you be proud of your Local and the IBEW?

rlc3854 if you are a Union member then you are probably the BIGGEST worm,I can tell by the way you word things that you are not UNION.So why are you replying to me, dont waste my time.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> Yeah I can see how much free speech there is on this site since my remarks were removed. There are IBEW ran sites that are more fitting than this one to air complaints about Union business. Sites that do not have non-Union members. Sites that do not Ban you or your remarks. Sites that have 100% free speech.I see nothing wrong with educating non-Union about our ways,that is what we are supposed to do. But when you start talking about your own locals,along with their agreements and contracts then you are putting Union business on an open forum. I do know that the IO monitors such things being placed on sites, you will notice some of the Union sites have been shut down for this.
> 
> If you are true Union Brothers then why dont you place your Local number on here for all to see? Why wouldnt you be proud of your Local and the IBEW?
> 
> rlc3854 if you are a Union member then you are probably the BIGGEST worm,I can tell by the way you word things that you are not UNION.So why are you replying to me, dont waste my time.



guys like nap are whats good about the union, guys like this bozo are what makes the union look bad.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> Yeah I can see how much free speech there is on this site since my remarks were removed. There are IBEW ran sites that are more fitting than this one to air complaints about Union business. Sites that do not have non-Union members. Sites that do not Ban you or your remarks. Sites that have 100% free speech.I see nothing wrong with educating non-Union about our ways,that is what we are supposed to do. But when you start talking about your own locals,along with their agreements and contracts then you are putting Union business on an open forum. I do know that the IO monitors such things being placed on sites, you will notice some of the Union sites have been shut down for this.
> 
> If you are true Union Brothers then why dont you place your Local number on here for all to see? Why wouldnt you be proud of your Local and the IBEW?
> 
> rlc3854 if you are a Union member then you are probably the BIGGEST worm,I can tell by the way you word things that you are not UNION.So why are you replying to me, dont waste my time.


l.u. 153 South Bend, Indiana. Jurisdiction: Marshall, Kosciusko, Elkhart, St. Joseph (counties in Indiana) and Berrien and Cass (counties in Michigan).

Happy? 

just so you know, the wages and bene packages of most locals are available at the IO site (no protection from non-members) as well as any PW filing will reflect such info (and as such public info by legal requirement).

So, you still have a problem with me? Speak now. I'm listening.

Oh, and by the way, free speech does not apply to a privately owned forum. The owners/moderators can edit and restrict whatever they want.

and if anybody from the IO wants to contact me, they can PM me. I have a bit of anonymity online but have no problem letting the appropriate folks know who I am.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

DDB1205, it seems you have an agenda, and I agree that your attitude is what is very wrong with the unions. You have a VERY divisive attitude. It's with you it's ALL about us vs them. The way you address rcl is proof. He is not union so he is not worthy of your attention.

Your remarks were removed because I could see right from the first post where this thread was going, which I feel you had in mind from the onset.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> If you are true Union Brothers then why dont you place your Local number on here for all to see? Why wouldnt you be proud of your Local and the IBEW?


Here, ongoing thread right at the top of the forum. I even made it a sticky so anyone new would see it and post their local.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/whats-your-local-2410/


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> I am trying to understand why Union Members are discussing Union Business on an open forum with others that are not Union?:thumbdown:


First and foremost this is a forum of people that take pride in their career choice (Union or Non), and some come here to vent to their peers. Do us all a favor and loose the chip on your shoulder.

Mac (Local 3 NYC)


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

DDB, calm down son. Try some de-caf if need be. Stuff posted here isn't anything you can't hear on the job or other places. The IBEW is a non-profit organization and there books are open to the public or anyone else if requested, it's the law. I can't think of any secrets that we can't reveal. Wait, I take that back, I can't share the "thumb-bump" handshake with just anyone:jester:, after all, I'm trying to keep the IBEW on the "level".
I can tell you and everyone else, there is retaliation(?) at the hall for not "toe-ing the line", so it is probably better to not name locals if you have a complaint, unless you're near retirement. I've seen both sides of everything in my career, member, supervision and management/owner. The IBEW is great and I wouldn't have done it any other way, but the IBEW does have its problems. OMOV


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I had nothing to do with your edited remarks, I am all for free speech. Looking back over the union post I see no secret handshakes given out by anyone.

Lets start again and tell us what you found offensive or what special codes that were disclosed?


----------

